# Light and versatile backpack for bikepacking



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have some gift cards that are good for Cabela or Bass Pro and am looking for backpack opinions. Not a large rigid frame pack or anything, just a lightweight versatile type of pack.
Any favored brands or models?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know if BP or Cabelas carry them, but I really like Osprey's biking/hydration packs, which come in a wide variety of sizes. Very well made with smart features without being overbuilt/gimmicky.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use an Osprey Talon 22 for most of my riding. Cinched down most of the time. But plenty of space for gear when I do a long one.

Speaking of which, my Osprey needs a really good wash.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

the Osprey 22 comes highly rated. Thanks.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck with the purchase decision OP.
I can't personally stand even a hydro pod on my back.
Tends to make my neck and shoulders ache and then theres the sweat issue.
For short rides to my local National Park, I do utilise a pack to carry some camera gear.
It is designed to keep the sweat down via a mesh harness that ventilates your back and keeps the bulk of the pack seperate from your back by bowing outwards rather than following the natural curvature of your back.

Hiking, Clothing & Gear Store for Outdoors Rapaki Vented 30 Pack | Macpac Australia

Like I suggested, fine for rides under 10km but I'd never take it with me on tour.

Better articulated than myself from a blog, with pics, describing another of Macpacs packs (Tasman 45) with the same harness:

"Through utilising a curved back and strong mesh, they've achieved a style of harness that provides a gap between the wearers back and the pack. Whereas the Deuter pack that I've used in the past achieved this with a solid piece of curved plastic, Macpac have done this with two external (yes, external) frame spines."

Gear Review - Macpac Tasman 45 - Lotsafreshair


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Camelbak mule.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm getting into rifraf's camp ^^^. I spent a couple months sans backpack last time out, and I'm now having a tough time signing on for weeks on end of pack wearing. A few days on technical terrain, sure. Grinding average FS roads, no pack. Lots of solutions to get ya there – mostly just not bringing a lot of stuff.

This after extensively using Osprey Talon 22, Talon 33, REI Stoke 18, and Wingnut Adventure pack. All great packs (33 not reco'ed for biking), but nowhere near as good as no pack with the caveats mentioned.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still poking around and looking at options. The plan is to have most gear on the bike with as little on me as possible. I do ride with an old backpack now and it is okay as long as it doesn't get too heavy.

I did come across an Outdoor Research Antimatter pack that weighs in at 10 ounces. Light and small enough to strap to a seat bag and still have it available if the need arises to pack some extra food or other light supplies.

I'll get the frame bag loaded out and see what extra that gives me as well.

All thoughts and insights are appreciated.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have the Osprey Viper 9 (550 cu.in.) - it's nowhere near the size of some of the packs mentioned above, but still plenty big enough for 2.5L of water, tools, some snacks, an extra layer, etc. which is as much as I would ever want on my back, but I personally find wearing a pack that size to be no big deal on long rides. If it's a multi-day trip, get most of the weight on the bike, for sure, but a trim, minimal pack still has its place. Particularly on rougher terrain and/or when water-carrying capacity is at a premium and most of the locations for water on the bike are taken up by frame bags, etc.

I suspect that a lot of folks who have negative experiences are simply using packs that are too big and heavy when loaded, which is never fun.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I have an Osprey Escapist 20. I use it for day rides, mainly to carry water, and then to supplement the bags on my bike when I bikepack. The last trip I used it on it had water, food, and just a couple of tiny other things. The bigger the frame bag on my bike the less goes in the pack, but I always use it if just for the water.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Osprey Talon in 33 for me. I do want a tiny bag to do the 'camel up' thing if needed, when I can stow all the gear on the bike, but I never seem to get out when the weather is nice and I can limit my kit...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bakerjw said:


> I did come across an Outdoor Research Antimatter pack that weighs in at 10 ounces. Light and small enough to strap to a seat bag and still have it available if the need arises to pack some extra food or other light supplies.


I think that's a super-practical idea.

We brought our REI Flash 18 on the divide, which, like the OR Antimatter, weighs 10 oz and is essentially a stuff sack with straps. (That OR looks to be more featured than the Flash, FWIW.)

That's the rub with long distances between resupplies - capacity flux. Nice to not have to wear an empty pack when you don't need it.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

If you're just looking for a pack for short term expansion--groceries or whatever--you could always check out Sea to Summit's 2.5 oz. ultra-sil daypack, which packs down to the size of a small lime. I think anything super stuffable--no back panel--is going to be pretty uncomfortable for any significant time or weight anyway, so you may as well go minimal.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Ortlieb Flight.

Light, rigid frame with good waist belt, fully waterproof, aerodynamic, can hold a hydration pack, stretchy pockets on the outside fit two water bottles or double as 'jersey pockets' for stuff while riding, roomy enough, big reflective panel on the back.

It's suspended off your back so it's comfy. I've worn one for five or so months of touring, and it's great. I use it to hold super light stuff that I need to have extremely accessible (like spare gloves, hats, bananas) while on the bike, and for hiking and exploring while off.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A bikepacking friend uses one of these (4 oz). ZPacks.com Ultralight Backpacking Gear - Zero Backpack

I use my Camelbak HAWG, like to have it for side hikes, or just not having to stay next to the bike on breaks, etc.


----------

